# After 14-18months of cigar hiatus..This happens



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

After a stressful month and realizing i haven't smoked for almost 1.5 years i realized that my humidors needed some attention once again. (FYI i do check on my RH every 1.5 months and rehydrate with a dropper; i believe my heartfelt beads are always sitting 62%-67% with the 65% beads). Passed week or so i puffed liga privada no.9 & t52 i started to realize that cigars really do taste better after some age no matter what! Anyways, i felt the need to come back and see whats going on puff forums and the rest of the cigar world. While coming back, this happens...
Cigar bid/online:
#4 box of don carlos
10-Pre-embargo Camachoes
1-hygrometer
1- 1/2lb of 65% beads 
1- Leather cigar holder (2)

BOTL
4- Hemingway sampler 
1- RP 2003 Cameroon Cigar
1- 601 Red label
1- Cuesta- Rey Centro Fino #55

After 1.5 years my cigars are still kicking butt and there are no words to describe of the aromas coming out of my humidor(s) (the other wasnt listed and coolidor). 








Anejos, Padrons, Camacho










YUM gonna smoke one over the weekend which one? Should i review the new Rocky Patel 2003 cameroon!?!? with coffee? hmmm


----------



## muddy (Mar 14, 2011)

:smoke2:Smoke the Camacho w/coffee, it will wake you up and get ya going. Great looking stogies. Happy Smoking


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

You sound like me. My wife says I have hobby ADD. I tens to get real involved in a hobby for a while then jump to something else after that.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

shotokun16 said:


> Should i review the new Rocky Patel 2003 cameroon!?!? with coffee? hmmm


Howdy Erwin, :wave:
Nice to see you posting again. :thumb:

Your collection is looking grrrrrrrrrrreat!

I vote no on the Rocky Patel 2oo3 Camy.
I think it would be inhumane to smoke it before giving it some time to rest and recover from the journey.

In order to cast my vote I need more info.

What time of day will you shmoke?
What else will be going on/ what will you be doing?
Where will you be, indoors or out? 
At home or somewhere else? :ask:
Will there be any time constrictions?

Inquiring fish need to know :eyebrows:

Best wishes, _Dafiddla_

P.S. Congratulations on your new purchases!

P.P.S. Since you are hep to the value of aging, you might want to consider
aquiring some blank cigar bands to write the date aquired on.

:rockon:

_._


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Vwluv10338 said:


> You sound like me. My wife says I have hobby ADD. I tens to get real involved in a hobby for a while then jump to something else after that.


Ha, I'm the same way. On one hand my wife gets annoyed (because I go between cigars and golf as hobbies 1 and 1A, with baseball cards/memorabilia a close #2. I seem to rotate among the three as the seasons change (granted, I live in San Diego...) but I like cigars when it's cooler and golf when it's warmer. The memorabilia stuff only coincides with baseball season.


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

Ya my hobby tends to change every 2-3 months, such as:
Pipe Smoking
Cigar Smoking 
Aquarium planting (fresh water environments)
Chess ( i get really addicted i even joined the Inter Chess Club and United States Chess Federation)
Archery
Tennis
Writing
Accounting (necessary for career) 
then...
Pipe Smoking
Cigar Smoking 
Aquarium planting (fresh water environments)
Chess ( i get really addicted i even joined the Inter Chess Club and United States Chess Federation)
Archery
Tennis
Writing
Accounting (necessary for career) 

Weird cycle...


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

Mine goes:
Fast cars- work on my supra
Motorcycles/adventure travel- play with my BMW
Trucks 4x4- work on my diesel Land Cruisers
Cigars- build a wineador and buy more smokes
Lifting- hit the gym more than twice a week/ get on workout forums
Salt water fish- build a new tank/ buy coral
Guns- shoot more, reload more, buy new gun and get back on the forums
Photography- buy a new lens

Then it seems to start over again usually bouncing between some sort of vehicle and guns.


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

Vwluv10338 said:


> You sound like me. My wife says I have hobby ADD. I tens to get real involved in a hobby for a while then jump to something else after that.


We should never allow our wives to meet, I get the same.


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

Vwluv10338 said:


> Mine goes:
> Fast cars- work on my supra
> Motorcycles/adventure travel- play with my BMW
> Trucks 4x4- work on my diesel Land Cruisers
> ...


Nice salt water maintenance and guns!
I was into that too; when it was warmer i use to road bike 100 miles (20-22miles a day) a week and about 2 months ago did a century ride. I was hoping to train for tough mudder but i'm focusing on my career right now. Anyways, i love shifting gears--it makes life exciting and surprising at the same time.


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

fiddlegrin said:


> I vote no on the Rocky Patel 2oo3 Camy.
> I think it would be inhumane to smoke it before giving it some time to rest and recover from the journey.
> 
> _._


Okay ill take your word for it ill give it a month.

As for labels, ive been checking my account on CI and cigarbid and taking the dates from there. I believe they will be deleted after 2-years hmm. Ill transfer them into a excel.


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

shotokun16 said:


> Nice salt water maintenance and guns!
> I was into that too; when it was warmer i use to road bike 100 miles (20-22miles a day) a week and about 2 months ago did a century ride. I was hoping to train for tough mudder but i'm focusing on my career right now. Anyways, i love shifting gears--it makes life exciting and surprising at the same time.


Funny, I just tried to edit my post to add cycling because I forgot. Every time I do an organized ride I want a new bike. My last ride was 60 miles but I want to do a century. Then my friend got into running so we did the Warrior Dash. We talked about doing the Tough Mudder next year.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

shotokun16 said:


> Ya my hobby tends to change every 2-3 months, such as:
> Pipe Smoking
> Cigar Smoking
> *Aquarium planting (fresh water environments)*
> ...


That's funny. I was into planted tanks as well. For me, I think the hobby is to learn about something, and once I get my fill of info I move on because I don't have the attention span to maintain it. I need to find things that don't require a ton of daily effort.


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

Cigar Noob said:


> That's funny. I was into planted tanks as well. For me, I think the hobby is to learn about something, and once I get my fill of info I move on because I don't have the attention span to maintain it. I need to find things that don't require a ton of daily effort.











10 gallon tank
Anubias, Crypts, Moss balls, I forgot the name of the purple/green plant.

Substrate:
red sea flora base
15-watt light
(i think my lighting is that good) 
Im hoping one day when i get a house there would be a dedicated aquarium and library.

VIDEO: 




SHOOT i may fluctuate to aquarium planting after watching that video! 
I usually get my plants here:http://www.freshwateraquariumplants.com/


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

Kuroshio Sea - 2nd largest aquarium tank in the world - (song is Please don't go by Barcelona) - YouTube

I can watch this video all day while smoking my forgotten cigars.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

During college I worked at a fish-only pet shop. They were African Cichlid and Reef Tank snobs and just didn't get it. A densely planted, well fertilized freshwater tank populated with a few dwarf cichlids requires infinitely more work (and equipment!) than either a cichlid or reef tank... 

My problem has always been that once the tank is set up the fun is pretty much over. I eventually sold my 75g to my now-ex brother-in-law and every now and then find myself regretting that.

Either way that looks like a decent stash of nicely aged cigars!!!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

This was my 72g bowfront a little after it was setup. It got super dense. This is a co2 tank with 260watts of lighting. Once it is all set up and things grow in, the fun really is over. From then on it is so much work to maintain fertlizers, limit algae, do water changes, clean the filters, and feed the fish. Some of the local people that were more dedicated had some amazing tanks. One guy had 240 gallon planted discus tank, now that is a sight to behold.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

1.5 years!!?? I start to get the shakes after 1.5 weeks. Maybe I should take up aquariums or Bonsai.


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

Cigar Noob said:


> This was my 72g bowfront a little after it was setup. It got super dense. This is a co2 tank with 260watts of lighting. Once it is all set up and things grow in, the fun really is over. From then on it is so much work to maintain fertlizers, limit algae, do water changes, clean the filters, and feed the fish. Some of the local people that were more dedicated had some amazing tanks. One guy had 240 gallon planted discus tank, now that is a sight to behold.


WOW 260 watts! nice. I dont have a co2 i built a DIY co2 but it wasnt that great. Maintaining is [email protected]$ and i just use Flourish Excel, regular flourish, and iron. I think i should plant some more, but it so small =(

Nice tank!


----------

